# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Blue Hearts D-Bol

## KeEp +

Had these for a while i'm not taking them cuz i decided to just stick with test-e but thought i'd post them up here.

----------


## lord henry

best dbol out there imo .

----------


## LATS60

Yea pretty good stuff, i'm on them at the mo.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pic, good stuff.

----------

